# husqvarna or makita



## fehmi2029 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi im interested to buy a chainsaw and i wanna ask wich is better more reliable husqvarna or makita thanks in advance


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Husky. Roger


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

husqvarna


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

One more for Husqvarna.


----------



## suprz (Dec 30, 2011)

Husky


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

What models was you lookin at? Husky makes some good saws, but they also make less-desirerable home owner models. How much do you plan on using it? 

Makitas are made by the Dolmar company, which is a very repitable saw. 

I think you'd be happy witheither, I'd reccomend holdin each one and see which "feels" best To you!! Happy sawin!


----------



## Moabman (Apr 12, 2012)

Between those two models Husqvarna is my choice.


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

go look at STIHL


----------

